
Palantir Said It Had Nothing to Do with ICE Deportations - JudasGoat
https://slate.com/technology/2019/05/documents-reveal-palantir-software-is-used-for-ice-deportations.html
======
ForHackernews
Reminder that Palantir employees signed this pledge back in 2016:
[http://neveragain.tech/](http://neveragain.tech/)

Have those people quit? Publicly spoken out against their employer?

